# My Toshiba External Drive is not working anymore!



## Baby Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Toshiba External Drive, 500GB, and it was working perfectly, and I moved mostly everything I had on my laptop to this external drive. Now, after about 4-5 days, it's not working anymore! I switch it on and the blue light is on, but I can't hear any noise I used to hear before, like a fan or something.
I have a Vista 32-bit SP1 OS,
AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-50
2GB Memory
120GB HDD
What can I do? I need my stuff (especially my music and documents) before this coming weekend!
Please, any help will be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You can take the drive out of the case and install it in a desktop computer or use something like this. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2329300&CatId=470

Then when you have a little more time, we can troubleshoot your ext drive box.


----------



## Baby Boy (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you think that could help? And remember, I have got a laptop, and I don't know how to dismantle the external hard drive, since it's in its case!:sigh:


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

1st make sure it is unplugged.
Most external cases are easy to open. Once you have it open, there are two plugs to unplug and at most four screws to unscrew. 

I use the same usb to hd device I linked you to. It works on just about any pc.


----------



## sprudhviraj (Sep 28, 2011)

*PetLover~KicK*

even mine is toshiba external hard disk
mine is 320 gb external hd
when opening it from my computer it gives same message that 
G:/ is not accessible... same like you.....

But its now working fine... 
I am very worried about all the data in it and fear-fully tried a command
chkdsk <drivename>: /f
ex: chkdsk g: /f

then it fixes the errors in disk drive
but recent transaction may be lost or cancelled transactions may be lost.....

Cause Note: never remove any 'disk drives' without stopping or clicking safely remove drive...
Or else these problems repeat.....


----------

